

NCSA Mosaic for X 0.10 available (1993) - n-named
http://groups.google.com/group/alt.hypertext/msg/7fde2f6d4d5dc4e7

======
antirez
o Support for <IMG> tag: inlined images in HTML documents.

That's a cool feature indeed.

